# [Plasma] CTRL+V ne fonctionne plus

## l_arbalette

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait quelques semaines que mon CTRL+V pour coller le contenu du presse papier ne fonctionne plus sous KDE/Plasma (le CTRL+C fonctionne)

C'est le cas dans toutes les applications. Dans certaines applications, néanmoins, un CTRL+SHIFT+INSERT ou un SHIFT+INSERT peut fonctionner, mais pas le CTRL+V alors qu'il devrait. Et toutes les applications n'acceptent pas ces workarounds.

La séquence de touche est bien reconnue par gentoo : quand je vais dans les Settings de Plasma pour vérifier/modifier les raccourcis, le CTRL+V est bien présent pour l'action de coller...et si je veux écraser cette séquence de touche par elle-même (pour recréer un éventuel paramètre défectueux), le système me prévient   *Quote:*   

> Le raccourci CTRL+V est déjà assigné à l'action commune Modifier "Coller". Voulez-vous vraiment le ré-assigner ?

 , signe qu'il reconnaît bien les frappes au clavier.

J'ai cherché un peu partout, d'autres personnes ont déjà rencontré le problème, mais aucune solution n'est proposée.

J'ai l'impression que c'est lié à la nouvelle fonctionnalité enable-bracketed-paste dans readline, mais je n'en suis vraiment pas certain (disons que j'ai remarqué ce nouveau comportement de sélection automatique de ce que je colle dans une console avec le bouton du milieu de la souris...et que j'ai l'impression que le CTRL+V a cessé de fonctionner à peu près au même moment).

J'ai essayé de désactiver cette nouvelle option de sécurité...mais cela n'a rien changé.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste de recherche pour régler ce problème très handicapant ?

Merci d'avance !

emerge --info 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Je ne connais pas du tout Plasma. Regarde ce thread (peut-être l'as tu déjà trouvé) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Go to clipboard settings (the same you posted in the OP)
> 
> 2. Under "selection and clipboard" settings select only the first option ("ignore selection"), deselect the second and third. I also had to select "prevent empty clipboard" or else I couldn't paste anything at all. Apply settings. 
> ...

 

----------

## l_arbalette

Merci pour ta réponse netfab.

non, je n'avais pas vu ce thread, mais il ne me semble pas complètement lié à mon problème.

J'ai quand même tenté le paramétrage indiqué, et ça ne change effectivement pas le souci...

le CTRL+V ne fonctionne toujours pas...

 :Sad: 

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

l_arbalette, as-tu essayé de désactiver puis de réactiver le service presse-papier ?

 *Quote:*   

> I found that going into system tray settings then disabling clipboard in 'Extra items', applying the change and then enabling it again results in a 'Restart' of the clipboard service.

 

C'est un résultat ancien, mais je me suis dit autant le donner.

Je ne connais rien de Plasma.

----------

## l_arbalette

Merci pti-rem !

nope, ça marche pas non plus...

cela étant dit, je redémarre mon PC de temps en temps, et le problème est toujours présent...donc un restart du presse papier est fait à chacune de ces occasions sans que ça n'ait eu aucune incidence sur le problème.

c'est vraiment curieux (et embêtant) ce problème...

----------

## netfab

D'autres personnes sous gentoo/plasma semblent avoir le même problème depuis plus d'un an.

À tout hasard, as-tu des paquets relatifs à wayland installés ? x11-base/xwayland ?

----------

## l_arbalette

non, pas de xwayland installé sur ma gentoo :

```
~ $ sudo equery list x11-base/xwayland

!!! No installed packages matching 'x11-base/xwayland'

 * Searching for xwayland in x11-base ...

```

pourquoi tu penses à ça ?

oui,  le thread que tu m'indiques est celui qui m'a fait tester l'histoire du enable-bracketed-paste dans readline, mais sans succès chez moi...et le reste du thread reste sans solution malheureusement...

----------

## netfab

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> non, pas de xwayland installé sur ma gentoo :
> 
> pourquoi tu penses à ça ?
> 
> 

 

Parce que :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Clipboard management
> 
>     Plasma fails to paste text copied from XWayland apps: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424754
> ...

 

https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Wayland_Showstoppers

Arrivé à ce niveau j'essaierai de créer sur mon système un tout nouvel utilisateur, et de me connecter avec, pour voir si le problème se reproduit avec une configuration entièrement vierge.

----------

## pti-rem

l_arbalette,

Tu pourrais essayer de mettre la disposition de ton clavier en US, réaffecter CTRL+C et CTRL+V si ces raccourcis claviers ne fonctionnent pas directement, puis les essayer avec cette disposition.

As-tu le paquet gnome-tweaks installé ? Je sais, ma question peut paraître étrange pour un environnement Plasma.

Plus je cherche, plus je trouve de systèmes affectés et depuis vraiment très longtemps.

Il y a trop de contextes pour que chacun ait une cause particulière.

J'ai trouvé Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V stopped working under KDE Plasma de 2018, qui me semble à propos mais que je n'arrive pas bien à lire et à comprendre.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *netfab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Arrivé à ce niveau j'essaierai de créer sur mon système un tout nouvel utilisateur, et de me connecter avec, pour voir si le problème se reproduit avec une configuration entièrement vierge.

 

hummm, je n'y aurais pas pensé : bien vu : en me connectant à un user avec une configuration entièrement vierge, le problème n'existe pas. CTRL+V fonctionne parfaitement !

Reste à comprendre quel élément de configuration user provoque ça !

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Tu pourrais essayer de mettre la disposition de ton clavier en US, réaffecter CTRL+C et CTRL+V si ces raccourcis claviers ne fonctionnent pas directement, puis les essayer avec cette disposition. 

 

je viens d'essayer, mais le problème persiste.

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> As-tu le paquet gnome-tweaks installé ? 

 

non, je n'ai pas ça

```
# equery list gnome-tweaks

!!! No installed packages matching 'gnome-tweaks'

 * Searching for gnome-tweaks ...
```

je viens de lire le fil que tu as trouvé. Le problème semble très similaire au mien....mais il est sans issue : pas de solution trouvée.

Je vais essayer de creuser du côté de la configuration user, puisqu'un user tout neuf n'a pas ce problème...peut-être en lançant une comparaison détaillée des 2 configs (mais mon profil ayant plus de 15 ans, j'ai peur de chercher une aiguille dans une botte de foin  :Sad:  )

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Le gestionnaire de presse-papier xfce4-clipman-plugin de l'environnement Xfce refusait certains "coller" au-delà du texte.

exemple : une plage de feuille de calcul dans un mail.

J'ai dû le supprimer.

Pour information.

----------

